

Designing the user experience of healthcare institutions - GuiA
http://gardaud.tumblr.com/post/51712182164/designing-the-user-experience-of-healthcare

======
lostlogin
Any GE innovation that claims to improve MRI can start with their user
interface and poor functionality. I'm sure patients would prefer a quicker
scan than a pretty room. I can get better images in less time on Philips and
Seimens scanners, give me that tech and pretty up their scan rooms. And yes, I
am talking about GEs latest offering (3T 750w). It crashes, the interface
misses the first keystroke most times I enter a value, the ability to display
images I have acquired is broken and images won't display. You can't stitch
images frequently, it merges different patients data into one study (FDA
notified, although I haven't seen this bug). Image quality is low resolution
and artifact prone. The list goes on. Frankly, its broken. Avoid GE MRI.

